# Anxiety Disorders > Body Dysmorphic >  >  What men really look like...

## Member11

> *Kevin*: I was really nervous at first, but now Iâve just embraced it. As Iâve gotten older, Iâve become a lot less insecure about my body, and this was a great test.
> 
> *Isaac*: While the underwear didnât work any miracles, it felt really nice, and it was quite a change to look in the mirror and not see the usual busted elastic and faded colors. (I should probably start buying underwear more often.) I would like to feel more positively about my body. I actually think thisâll be a brute-force way of helping me get used to my body and the way I look.
> 
> *Logan*: Apparently my âmodel faceâ is more like âresting bitchface.â SORRY, EVERYONE! But in all seriousness, we all have insecurities, and even though I look nothing like Fredrik Ljungberg, Iâm (mostly) happy with how I look. Now I just need to learn how to smize. Where you at, Tyra?
> 
> *Matt*: When I first saw my photo, I didnât want to look at it directly. But the more I forced myself to stare at my body, the curves and slopes I only knew as soft flesh with the occasional taut muscle, the more I saw myself. That photo is exactly right. Thatâs what I look like. Iâm that tan-skinned Asian dude of slight build wearing damn good underwear. Iâm still hitting the gym at least four times a week and taking ballet class when I can, but Iâm reminded that I donât have to try to be Jamie Dornan. I can be myself.
> 
> *Spencer*: Iâve always wanted chiseled cheekbones and cheese grater abs, because I figured a great life would come from looking like a perfectly sculpted model. But itâs important to acknowledge that staying in shape and eating right is literally a full-time job and lifestyle for these models. If anything, re-creating these Calvin Klein ads has reminded me to put everything into perspective. My job, unlike Matthew Terryâs, is not to sell sexiness, but that doesnât mean I canât feel that way.
> ...



bzfd.it/1MkHxXm

----------


## L

Comparing the lads to the models, the models look a little creepy and unnatural

----------


## Chloe

I love it when groups of people do this be it real men/women doing men/women models poses or even better when theres a role reverse. makes you realise how unrealistic the magazines and adverts are

----------

